# is this a golden?



## clueless but in love (Apr 4, 2013)

i got my sweet boy from a woman who seemed to love him, but honestly had no idea how to take care of an animal. he was covered in fleas and ticks and was only 6 weeks old! she was also not the owner of the parents so who knows how old he was when he was taken away, poor baby! anyways, i felt that i needed to take him and give him a better life. the previous owner said he was a pure golden, that she knew both parents etc. he looks like his hair is too short to be a golden....but i dont have a real clue. i dont really care either way cuz he is my love and my kids adore him, he could be 100% mutt but he sure is cute! I was just thinking you all may be able to tell me if you think he is a golden, or maybe a yellow lab (though his hair is a little coarser and slightly longer than my lab), or just a mix. thanks!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

What a cutie! Hope you'll post more pictures 

He looks like he could be mixed with lab, but my male had very short hair as a pup so I am not one to judge


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

HIs build says Golden but his coat says could be a mix.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

might be a mix with golden and lab, but im no expert


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He sure has a Golden look to him... Love that sweet face and big eyes.... It's wonderful you took him in and gave him a home. What's his name? If you want to find out more about him, you could do a DNA test. hope you'll share more pictures as he grows.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

He sure looks cute enough to be golden it will most like become easier to tell as he grows, how old is he now? Roxy was not a fluffy pup and she is 100% golden in every way!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He doesn't quite look full Golden, but it's nigh-impossible to tell with a puppy, especially with one who presumably didn't have access to great nutrition in the earlier part of his life. I'm sure you'll love him, whatever he ends up looking like.

Do you have a good training center lined up? Socialization and attention work will really help you maximize his chances of growing up with fewer undesirable habits. I mention it because he obviously didn't get the best start, but now you're in a position to give him the world.


----------



## clueless but in love (Apr 4, 2013)

his name is Enzo...my husband said its a kind of ferrari. whatever  he is set up with a training class that doesnt start until he is 10 weeks old, he is 8 weeks now. we are going tonight to get more shots and deworming...i know he has worms, just dont know what kind. poor baby. he is so skinny even tho he eats well, im assuming tapeworm ??? i have no idea tho. this is my first puppy since ive been an adult and i didnt realize how much i didnt know about dogs! lol, hence my username! thanks for all of your responses, its nice having people who know what their doing to talk to


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

when they are puppies they do have short hair, until their adult coat grows in.


















to


----------



## clueless but in love (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks crazy daisy. i guess i just expected he would be fluffier than he is. also his ear fur is shorter than i was thinking too. whatever, i suppose i dont really care what he is, just like my human kids, i think he is perfect and beautiful just the way he is!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

As others have stated, time will tell what your little one will turn out to be. Volunteering with rescue, I've seen a number of pups that had questionable coats & ear sets and turned out to be gorgeous goldens and I've seen others turn from little balls of golden fluff into more lab or collie mix looking dogs.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Enzo is a cutie pie!! And welcome to the Forum. Look around at old posts, you will find tons of information here.

More photos, please. :


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

He sure is a tiny thing. He looks golden but time will tell. If it makes you feel any better my first golden was mistaken for a lab often until he was about 3. After that he was mistaken for the lion king :


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Enzo*



clueless but in love said:


> his name is Enzo...my husband said its a kind of ferrari. whatever  he is set up with a training class that doesnt start until he is 10 weeks old, he is 8 weeks now. we are going tonight to get more shots and deworming...i know he has worms, just dont know what kind. poor baby. he is so skinny even tho he eats well, im assuming tapeworm ??? i have no idea tho. this is my first puppy since ive been an adult and i didnt realize how much i didnt know about dogs! lol, hence my username! thanks for all of your responses, its nice having people who know what their doing to talk to


Enzo is absolutely adorable. Make sure you take him to the vet for a checkup, and they will test him for worms and give him whatever he needs.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Enzo is a lucky guy! Enzo is the name of the dog that narrates the book "the art of racing in the rain", a fantastic book (especially for dog lovers)!!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

He is what he is, and I'm glad to hear that you love him for what he is... A beautiful looking dog...!!!
A lot of Gulden’s do have short hair when they are young so don't worry about that too much.

But do get him to a Vet and get him checked completely and also for heart worm as well, as 6 weeks was way too young to be taken away from his Mom, brothers & sisters... 
Also it'll pay to keep him at home until he has his shots as there is also a slight risk of catching Parvo (Canine parvovirus) by walking him around the streets and parks.


----------



## clueless but in love (Apr 4, 2013)

the boy got his shots last night, and his deworming. i was so proud of him, he was such a good boy. he is so obedient and calm. another dog wanted to meet him and i was a little nervous at first since i havent let him around dogs until he had his shots so i didnt know how he would act, but he loved it and was such a sweetheart. gotta love him!


----------



## clueless but in love (Apr 4, 2013)

*just some more pics, cuz im obsessed!*

my little Enzo is almost 9 weeks old now. he is such a sweet addition to the family


----------



## isoarthenland (Jun 1, 2012)

As he gets older, if he wants to do your taxes, he's a lab...if he wants to plan your parties, he's a golden


----------

